# How to make a meerkat fur-suit



## Ra463 (Dec 26, 2008)

my friend has a fox suit and is in the progress of atempting to gather resources for a meerkat suit and if he gets it finished in time i will be useing his foxy suit for the FA con 09 ^.^ and any advice for him on resources?


----------



## Growly (Dec 26, 2008)

There is a veritable wealth of information here: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/profile
Just click the heart icon and it'll show you a ton of tutorials and informational posts. 

Good luck in your endeavors! Making fursuits is really challenging, but fun.


----------



## Ra463 (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks i will let my friend know


----------

